# Hobbit Quotes- Please Help!!



## lorelei (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi everyone,
My husband is a huge Tolkien fan and for Christmas I would like to get him a European style license plate for his Mini Cooper. I would like the letters and numbers on the plate to refer to a specific Tolkien passage (kind of like a Bible verse) about hobbits. Since the Mini is small but mighty, I figured it would be appropriate. 
Anyway, I need a good hobbit quote from one of Tolkien's books. Something like "For the time would soon come when hobbits would shape the fortunes of all" or "Even the smallest person can change the course of the future". As far as I can find these quotes were only part of the LOTR movies, not the books. Please help me find a good quote, I would really appreciate it. Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 16, 2005)

You sound like a wonderful wife!  

I haven't got my books with me right now, but as soon as I get home I'll try to come up with something.


----------



## lorelei (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks so much, I really appreciate any help I can get!!


----------



## baragund (Dec 16, 2005)

There is a great term in The Hobbit where Bilbo Baggins is described as "confusticated" (meaning confused). I don't know if you can get that many letters you can get on a European license plate but maybe you can figure out a decent abbreviation.

And welcome to our little cyber-neighborhood! Hope you enjoy your stay and I hope your husband can drop by to visit as well!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 17, 2005)

I have two (other members may be annoyed for stealing ones they would put up, but too bad.) They are:

Eleventy-one
Your late (can be abbrev. to UR L8)
I don't know whether you would understand the significance of these, but most of us here will. If the first doesn't fit, use the second.


----------



## wizard2c (Dec 17, 2005)

Noldor_returned said:


> I have two (other members may be annoyed for stealing ones they would put up, but too bad.) They are:
> 
> Eleventy-one
> Your late (can be abbrev. to UR L8)
> I don't know whether you would understand the significance of these, but most of us here will. If the first doesn't fit, use the second.



I agree....my chance opening of The Hobbit took me to "You're all late"...so 
Your late {UR L8} is a good choice.

carol
wizard2c


----------



## Corvis (Dec 19, 2005)

This might be a little late but here are a few I just came up with:

1Ring- One Ring 
Thr&Bck- There and Back
LrdRngs- Lord of the Rings

Cool idea for a christmas gift to by the way.


----------



## lorelei (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your help!
I think I'm going to go with the Thr&Bck. It seems applicable to a car. I really appreciate all of your clever ideas. I was searching the books for something but it is a lot to go through in a short amount of time. Thanks again!

lorelei


----------



## Corvis (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Thanks for choosing mine, and good luck with the christmas gift lorelei.


----------



## lorelei (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi! I just wanted to let everyone know that the license plate was a huge hit. You can't get an "&" so I went with THRNBKAGN (you can only have 9 characters). I think it was his favorite present! Thanks again to all of you for your help, I couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 26, 2005)

lorelei said:


> Hi everyone, My husband is a huge Tolkien fan and for Christmas I would like to get him a European style license plate for his Mini Cooper. I would like the letters and numbers on the plate to refer to a specific Tolkien passage (kind of like a Bible verse) about hobbits.



It's a neat idea, but as far as quotes go I think one could only quote book and chapter, rather than book, chapter and _page_ because the pagination is different depending on what edition you have, whether it's hardback or paperback, etc. Nice idea though!

The quote that means the most to me is the one between Gimli and Legolas in my sig (and you see I take it only as far as book/chapter). I suppose if you were going to stick to an official hardback edition by Houghton Mifflin or Allen & Unwin, you could take it to the page number. A quote in biblical style usually involves colons; how would you show that on a license plate unless you put it in by hand?

But if you're going to use a word abbreviation, how about MYPRSHS (My Precious)? (In California, we're limited to seven spaces)

Barley


----------



## Miss Rainbow (Jun 8, 2006)

How about: "There has always been a Baggins under the hill, and there always will be." What do you think?


----------

